# Paul Westhead Named Mercury Head Coach



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Paul Westhead, who guided the Los Angeles Lakers to the 1980 NBA World Championship, and a veteran of more than 30 years of coaching at the professional and college levels, has been named head coach of the WNBA’s Phoenix Mercury, the team announced today. In accordance with team policy, terms of the multi-year contract were not disclosed. 

Go Mercury!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Finally! Diana T. have a chance of going to the play-offs and fighting for a championship.

-Go Comets!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> -Go Comets!


go mercury


----------

